# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Ubuntu banner

## ZERO_SHIFT

I was wondering which website offers making those cool personal minibanners, so that I can get a ubuntu-user banner??

----------


## heveder

http://userbarmaker.com/
http://www.userbars.com
http://userbars.org/

----------


## GStubbs43

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219428
http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/

----------


## ZERO_SHIFT

Ok thanks for the links, but how do I put the banner in my signiture??

I got the location but it will only put the link not the picture?

Help!

----------


## GStubbs43

Images aren't allowed in signitures.

----------


## indigoshift

Or, you can just put a link to the picture in your sig...stupid, but entertaining.   :Wink:

----------

